# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  The best optical illusion in the world [Video] (Religious)

## Enfeebleness

THIS IS RELIGIOUS. DON'T WATCH THE VIDEO IF YOU'RE GOING TO SPAZ OUT AND CRY BECAUSE OF IT.



[yt]jk6ILZAaAMI[/yt]

Found this video on the front page of video.google, found it pretty interesting though, figured i'de share.

There are alot of comments about the video as well, but it's entertaining to watch atleast.

----------


## X-Gogeta

Heh, nice example and interpretation.

----------


## EliMob441

i saw this and praise milkjug of life

----------


## Demonkunga

Agreed, god is not real. Move on with your lives.

----------


## Marlo

As some of you are aware im an avid atheist so this video owned ass  :Big Grin:

----------


## Demonkunga

> As some of you are aware im an avid atheist so this video owned ass


Dame right it did!
Atheist's ftw!

----------


## Chrispee

nice videee owned

----------


## Honsu

Lol, nice video.  :Big Grin:

----------


## R4mbo | Mr. R

I also dont believe in God.
But I believe in Snitchtianity! SNITCH IS REAL!

----------


## Tcl70

o crap god is not real :-O so why did i give church my money ??? and why the priests are living better then i do and drive new cars every week ???

----------


## Honsu

> o crap god is not real :-O so why did i give church my money ??? and why the priests are living better then i do and drive new cars every week ???


Because people think god is real. People are stupid.

----------


## Remahlól

I'm going to a Christian School near my place (The hardest Gymnasium  :Smile:  ) since Monday, so this was worrying me a bit at the beginning.

But now after I saw this video, I really doubt that there is a higher force "up there".
I did actually doubt that before, I just didn't use that example to say that a jug of milk "can" do the exact same thing as God. I said that there are stories about the Easter Bunny, but it doesn't exist, there are also stories about God but he doesn't exist. 
It doesn't sound nice, but God really is an illusion, just as we did see in that video. =/

----------


## EcHoEs

All praise teh all mighty jug of milk!
:bow:

----------


## Obscene

w00t! The mighty jug of milk, all kneel and pray to your new master!

Edit: lol Great minds think alike, Emeriss :P

----------


## warsheep

Heh. And the worse thing, the guy is 100% correct.
I'm going to make my Computer a god, and when someone ask me wtf I'm doing, and how wrong i am, i guess I'll just show them this movie. ^^

----------


## EcHoEs

^^ Yeah, i think i start praising jug of milk, then bring it to school and start worshipping it, and when someone asks me what the hell im doing i show them this vid :P

----------


## Marlo

People who believe in god are not stupid. They are just insecure and scared. God was created to counter this fear of being alone in the universe and also as a quick way to explain things that science could not. 

So not so much stupid as misguided and insecure.

----------


## black-ops

well youcould say god is something you waste your life worshipping so that would probably fallin suite with what warsheep does :P heh

----------


## Obex

I dont get this i mean 

scenario 1 : Your happy scenario 2: your happy scenario 3: your happy 

or maby you dont worship the jug of milk and you get a cheack or the raise..not likliy so ur left doing f all


Also christianity is better than athisem because of this if lets say you die right now and your a atheist and

it turns out god dosnt exist ah well who gives a crap your dead it dont matter 

or it turns out god dose exist have fun in hell

what if you die a christian

if god dosnt exist who cares your dead you have no thoughts so it dosnt matter 

if god dose exist have fun in heavan





> People who believe in god are not stupid. They are just insecure and scared. God was created to counter this fear of being alone in the universe and also as a quick way to explain things that science could not. 
> 
> So not so much stupid as misguided and insecure.



Or maby its just the human body forming a singulariyty to base itself of i mean look at cats the eat sleep and die they are not self aware all there conversation is mild nosies and gestures there is no cat speach they dont have god they dont care about you 

but human base themselfs of other things i imagen you were all raised buy someone who set the bar told you that you do this / that now imagen if you were just watching video lessons all you life you had learnt everything of a computer generated charater who raised you real or not it dosnt change what it did God is like that 

God is somthing that our minds made to teach us things if your christain and you see a man drowing you thing (even if its deep down) what should i do and your mind gose ok god says this is right this is wrong 

So in away pig is right it is the body natural defence mechanisme to gide us through life and give us a moral compase to base our decitions off which is totaly natural for the human mind 

The man that dosnt need God or a god like figure is the man who know everything there is to possible know .... even athiest have a god even if you dont thing about it a a figure more of a moral guide to base yourself off (unless you dont give a damn about anthing )


P.S im not christiain im agnostic and a idlealist

----------


## Notahax

Im christian, and I belive in God.. Flame me for what I am. I don't care

----------


## Enfeebleness

> Im christian, and I belive in God.. Flame me for what I am. I don't care


We're not flaming you for what you believe...

We're just saying a majority of what they try to feed you to believe is just nonsense :\

----------


## kody_

I beleive its possible that some kind of entinty exists but no way like the "god" in the bible, the bible was basicly a general rule book written to guide and explain things people of the time couldnt understand, While I believe having a faith could be good if it makes you "love thy neighbor" and be a good person, but some tabboos set by the bible are just nonsense. The biggest thing I hate is how people use the bible to rationalize gay bashing. Hating any group of people is just stupid unless say those people are terrorists or the such. Also props to whoever made that video, he made it so even some of the most christian people could believe it.

Edit: this isnt an optical illusion however, becuase its not something you see. Its just a normal illusion.

----------


## EliMob441

All my best freinds are religous and I dont much care if they believe in their faith it doesent even phase me for a second, I dont see at what they worship but who they are

----------


## WoWLegend

damn looks like an eternity of playing wow after i die wont be an option D:

----------


## facepalm

All hail the jug of milk imo.

----------


## Enfeebleness

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

9846 items found for: god
12966 items found for: milk

IT HAS BEGUN!!!!!!!

----------


## motokid985

> I dont get this i mean 
> 
> scenario 1 : Your happy scenario 2: your happy scenario 3: your happy 
> 
> or maby you dont worship the jug of milk and you get a cheack or the raise..not likliy so ur left doing f all
> 
> 
> Also christianity is better than athisem because of this if lets say you die right now and your a atheist and
> 
> ...


Its called covering your ass, and thats even worse.

----------


## motokid985

> Im christian, and I belive in God.. Flame me for what I am. I don't care


//Sorry for double post//
That seems to be the trend in christans latly, FLAME ME FOR BEING CHRISTAN!!!!!! YOU CAN SAY ITS NOT REAL, EVEN TORTURE ME AND I WILL STILL BELIVE. You just go around looking for a argument. Why would you not contrubite to the video, explain why after watching you still belive in god?

----------


## Dark34

Informative.

SO.... Milk jug = god?

----------


## Enfeebleness

> Also christianity is better than athisem because of this if lets say you die right now and your a atheist and
> 
> it turns out god dosnt exist ah well who gives a crap your dead it dont matter 
> 
> or it turns out god dose exist have fun in hell


That's retarded, you don't go to a better place or a worse place because you believe in someone.

This is my friend Tom, you can't see him, but he's there. If you don't believe in Tom, when you die your life is going to suck and it's going to be terrible. I don't care if you saved 13 kids from a burning fire, helped solve some huge global problem, you didn't believe in Tom, so your life sucks now.

How the heck is this making sense? If god is so "You didn't believe in me, so screw you!" then pft, screw him, because that's a stupid way to do things, and anyone with half a brain would believe that. 

Not to mention, if it were like that, then oh, you know

Religions of the world: numbers of adherents; growth rates

Christianity	30 CE	The Bible	2,039 million 32% (dropping)

Yeah, 68% of the world is going to hell. This is logical, why shouldn't i believe this?

Oh yeah, because it's retarded to think 68% of the dang world is going to hell, that's why.

----------


## Obex

nothing is realy certain when you talk about God and it is allso a vry sensitive subject to some people

i hail man pourer of the jug of milk

----------


## Banksey

THIS IS ALOAD OF BULLSHIT!

Milkjug my balls...ALL HAIL THE HONEYJAR!



But back to subject

I am a Atheist and have no belief in A God what so ever.
But, If religion didn't exist, We wouldn't have the civilsation we have today.

But on the other hand you could argue that if it were not for religion, We wouldn't have all these wars and acts of terror.

I am personally not for or against either arguement, But what I do belive, Is that if a God does exist, They will not judge me on my beliefs, But rather my good and bad deeds done in this world.

But as I said, I am a Atheist and do not belive in a God.

And I think a good point to make to this topic would be to quote Dr Carl Sagan:

"It is far better to grasp the universe as it really is than to persist in delusion, however satisfying and reassuring."

READ HIS BOOKS PEOPLE  :Big Grin: 

Regards,
Banksey  :Smile:

----------


## kelat

OMFG THIS IS BLASPHEMY
/SPAZ OUT
/CRY

heh, I enjoyed that video. The argument was presented in a logical way and made sense. I think it's great that he starts it off by saying that "you're christian, you're smart, so you should understand this."  :Stick Out Tongue:  Job well done by that guy.

----------


## Obex

> That's retarded, you don't go to a better place or a worse place because you believe in someone.
> 
> This is my friend Tom, you can't see him, but he's there. If you don't believe in Tom, when you die your life is going to suck and it's going to be terrible. I don't care if you saved 13 kids from a burning fire, helped solve some huge global problem, you didn't believe in Tom, so your life sucks now.
> 
> How the heck is this making sense? If god is so "You didn't believe in me, so screw you!" then pft, screw him, because that's a stupid way to do things, and anyone with half a brain would believe that. 
> 
> Not to mention, if it were like that, then oh, you know
> 
> Religions of the world: numbers of adherents; growth rates
> ...



nah what i ment is if your a atheist and you dudes got it right god dosnt exist well then whooo you proved your point now we dont go to heaven and enjoy paridice coz it dosnt exist ... but you proved your point didnt you

----------


## rikuu225

> That's retarded, you don't go to a better place or a worse place because you believe in someone.
> 
> This is my friend Tom, you can't see him, but he's there. If you don't believe in Tom, when you die your life is going to suck and it's going to be terrible. I don't care if you saved 13 kids from a burning fire, helped solve some huge global problem, you didn't believe in Tom, so your life sucks now.
> 
> How the heck is this making sense? If god is so "You didn't believe in me, so screw you!" then pft, screw him, because that's a stupid way to do things, and anyone with half a brain would believe that. 
> 
> Not to mention, if it were like that, then oh, you know
> 
> Religions of the world: numbers of adherents; growth rates
> ...


or beter yet, believe there is no hell/ heaven =/

----------


## Phase228

> or better yet, believe there is no hell/ heaven =/


well just because iam a Christian i can say
Guess what
~~~
If you don't believe in gravity and jump off a building do you float? HELL NO!
so no matter what you "believe" God will send you to where you belong and
Atheists will be going to hell =God's Book
~~~~
Now that vid was just so stupid
scientists proved that prayer has no effect .....how can they?
Put it this way
--
Can you see air? no
Can you see God? no
Does Air make a sound? Yes against other things
Does God Make A Sound? Yes you just have listen
--
Clearing that up now...........
i just really had to say something i didn't say anything wrong i was speaking the truth

----------


## Phase228

> Im christian, and I belive in God.. Flame me for what I am. I don't care


yay :Big Grin: 




> People who believe in god are not stupid. They are just insecure and scared. God was created to counter this fear of being alone in the universe and also as a quick way to explain things that science could not. 
> 
> So not so much stupid as misguided and insecure.


now this
people that Believe in God are not stupid~correct
Iam not insecure nor scared for with my ~Father~ all my Fears Leave
God was not created at all....he was always existent you ask me how? hes GOD
and a quick way to explain things science couldn't?
Science has lost it's meaning trying to explain how the universe was made those scientists are fools now they say pork is good for you.....and they make up stupid things saying the Sun is bad for you
at first science i liked but when i heard this garbage there trying to say about evolution well one question....
Why isn't anything else Evolving.... 
~Phase228~

----------


## Krazzee

I'm not even going to get started with you Phase.

----------


## Debt

Meh i prefer to disprove christianity another way, In the old testament; there is a story of God and Man. Man asks God how he can believe in him without proof, God answers "Proof denies faith, and without faith i am nothing" anyway you take that it means God is what you make him. Now, ask a christian to prove God exists, no matter what their answer tell them the story of God and Man afterwards, Because even if somehow someone proves God exists; they will only prove that he is nothing special and could possibly be only an insignificant figure in an entire species (Angels?)

Wall of text+Religion=Win

----------


## Ulgrim

He's got a pretty annoying voice  :Cool:

----------


## kelat

hehe, I think if someone is a die hard Christian, there is no way to convince them that God doesn't exist. Said person will deny all claims or will counter your points by saying something God is holy blah blah blah.

But Phase, you can see air. We know what air is made of. It's made of N2, O2, CO2 and other elements. There is concrete evidence to prove that it exists. People can't survive in a vacuum. People are surviving without God all day. As well, there is scientific proof that Evolution occurred, and is occurring everyday. A process so slow that you can't truly see it at a single given point in time. Evolution is no longer a theory, it's fact. 

Hm, I forgot what else I was going to say. Oh well  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Enfeebleness

> Can you see air? no
> Can you see God? no
> Does Air make a sound? Yes against other things
> Does God Make A Sound? Yes you just have listen


Oh really?
So what does he sound like?

Because if i was waking up in the morning and some voice magicly said to me "Don't take the bus, you'll die" i think i'd listen. But that doesn't happen, evidently he feels my death has some cause or something, thanks.




> If you don't believe in gravity and jump off a building do you float? HELL NO!
> so no matter what you "believe" God will send you to where you belong and
> Atheists will be going to hell =God's Book


Lawl! 
Gravity has been proven, there's a group of scientists that say "Yes, gravity exists"

The group of scientists that say god exists are looking at there beliefs, not physical proof. Because there's nothing you can show anyone that will make them go "Hey, maybe there is a god!"




> God was not created at all....he was always existent you ask me how? hes GOD


Oh yeah, god is just some super natural ghost that's always behind you, but he's not made of anything and no one has ever been "Oh, is that you god?!"

And being always existent....... involves you being created. Even showing up suddenly is being created. Everything is created at some point, you can't say "Oh this table? No no, it was never created, but it was always a table!"




> Science has lost it's meaning trying to explain how the universe was made those scientists are fools now they say pork is good for you.....and they make up stupid things saying the Sun is bad for you


Sunburn and the possibility of skin cancer. Evidently good for you to some people.




> Why isn't anything else Evolving....


...... you aren't expecting evolution to be instantanious are you?
As if you'd be like "Hey, my fish has started to grow wings!"
You're not going to notice these things, it'll be very small.

----------


## Remahlól

I agree with Enfeebleness in every point.

I really can't imagine that the Universe is endless, somewhere has to be an end - but what's behind it?

What created Heaven? Heaven is in the universe because EVERYTHING is located in the universe - no matter if near to the planet earth or millions of KMs away. 
God is in Heaven, he "waits" for us there. As known by Christians. But what created him? Ok, he might exist - no matter if created or not, but did he create the universe? 
If yes, where was he before he created it? In something that didn't exist? How he exist then? Where was he before he created the place where he is now. 
Or a better question, what created the place, he was before he created the place where he is now?

I could go on like this forever and make a big post with no sense.

I think there is/must be a physical law which says that something can't be in nothing, because then it is nothing. 
Imagine a monitor inside a monitor at the exact same size, or even bigger. <-- Makes no sense.
Also, imagine something, inside nothing (Makes no sense), creating something to be in this something. This doesn't make any sense either.

So God actually had to be created by something, a higher force than the highest known force "alive".
Then we should ask ourself, what created God, if he had to be created, who created his creator and who created the place where this creators were ?

Basicly, there is something that created something, somewhere. 
What/who was it and where it was - we don't know it.
It's something, somewhere, but I doubt that there will ever be a true answer on that question.

Greetings, Remah.

P.s. About Gravity and Gravitation, Wikipedia likes to help you. Gravitation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Job For a Cowboy

> Atheist's ftw!



W00t! 


And where is the illusions?

----------


## Phase228

> hehe, I think if someone is a die hard Christian, there is no way to convince them that God doesn't exist. Said person will deny all claims or will counter your points by saying something God is holy blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> *Well same goes for them atheists they wana disprove with their stupid science you can't explain the un-explainable*
> 
> But Phase, you can see air. We know what air is made of. It's made of N2, O2, CO2 and other elements. There is concrete evidence to prove that it exists. People can't survive in a vacuum. People are surviving without God all day. As well, there is scientific proof that Evolution occurred, and is occurring everyday. A process so slow that you can't truly see it at a single given point in time. Evolution is no longer a theory, it's fact. 
> 
> Hm, I forgot what else I was going to say. Oh well


*ORLY?
tell me this if science said that eating your own crap will make you live forever and they make it a fact does it mean it's true?
and also people are not surviving without God they be living in dis-belief of him but no one lives without him*
 



> Oh really?
> So what does he sound like?
> 
> Because if i was waking up in the morning and some voice magicly said to me "Don't take the bus, you'll die" i think i'd listen. But that doesn't happen, evidently he feels my death has some cause or something, thanks.
> 
> *God speaks in many different ways through people and through your own thoughts 
> Now.. God doesn't speak to you in a magical voice at least not anymore because so many people where ignorant and worshiping useless garbage but anyway it's your choice to take the bus or not trust me if someone said to you not to take the bus or you will die you wouldn't listen nor would you listen to yourself especially if you have something important and only transportation is the bus you would just go on and wouldn't think anything of it
> and you know iam right
> * 
> ...


*Evolution is pure fiction
and i won't notice these things eh? so we won't notice all the fish in the sea starting to fly? it will be very small? is that why when they study an animal every once a year the same thing comes out just new info on what it does......


P.S this can go on forever
*

----------


## Phase228

> Meh i prefer to disprove christianity another way, In the old testament; there is a story of God and Man. Man asks God how he can believe in him without proof, God answers "Proof denies faith, and without faith i am nothing" anyway you take that it means God is what you make him. Now, ask a christian to prove God exists, no matter what their answer tell them the story of God and Man afterwards, Because even if somehow someone proves God exists; they will only prove that he is nothing special and could possibly be only an insignificant figure in an entire species (Angels?)
> 
> Wall of text+Religion=Win


yah give me the verse of that and what book?
if you can point it out tell me where

----------


## kelat

Dude, Phase. I just read that and I am left speechless. Well firstly evolution is real; it occurs over thousands of years. Go search for "Darwin's Finches," showing how the many types of finches on the Galapagos evolved and adapted to survive. It is impossible to deny that evolution is not real. Sure you can, but it still is real. It's proven fact, regardless of what your religion says.

I'll let Feebs counter what he wrote, but the thing is that Scientists don't say that eating your crap is good for you. They discover things like Penicillin which saves peoples lives, or discover cures for diseases such as Polio. Sure, without science, once these diseases were done ravaging the human population humans would development an inherent immunity to it, but science has helped to create cures so you don't get said diseases. Hence, when you're born you get vaccinated. 

I'm sure Atheists live without God, and not just in disbelief. But how can YOU be sure that YOU are not living in disbelief, the disbelief that there is some higher power when in fact there isn't? The truth is there isn't any way to know; you nor I nor anybody. If a book was found that was 3 times as old as from when the Bible was to have originated and said book detailed how the world was created by some other means other than a God or omniscient, all powerful figure, wouldn't that mean that your God was not true? 

And what of all the other religions that are Polytheistic? How does anyone know that they follow the correct Gods, as opposed to a false, Christian God?

I say that anyone who is over zealous for his cause, Die hard Christian or Atheist, thinks that he knows more than everyone else. But no one really knows. Choose what you want to believe in. I for one do not believe in the existence of a God ruling over me, my life, my fate. 

You say atheists using stupid science to explain the un-explainable. This is why science, reason and logic are used. Because the un-explained can be explained. Religions were created to explain the un-explained. From all over the world, primitive cultures created Gods which governed different aspects of life. All these cultures had Gods of Life, Death, Water, etc. As well, these cultures all had myths that describe the creation of the world, all of which are strikingly similar. Religion was used to explain that which no one knew. It gave people a sense of security in this vast world. But with advancements to aspects of life and science, many of these mysteries were solved, which pushed religion out of the spotlight. 



I don't feel like writing more...

----------


## Flying Piggy

> All praise teh all mighty jug of milk!
> :bow:

----------


## Enfeebleness

> ORLY?
> tell me this if science said that eating your own crap will make you live forever and they make it a fact does it mean it's true?


Dumb question.

11 results for: fact

fact  [fakt]
*–noun 1.	something that actually exists; reality; truth: Your fears have no basis in fact.* 
*2.	something known to exist or to have happened: Space travel is now a fact.*




> and also people are not surviving without God they be living in dis-belief of him but no one lives without him


So you've lived with him all your life, he never let you actually know he's been with you, he never helps you out when you need help, he never assists you in any way, and you want people to believe "No no, really, he is with you!"

Yeah.
Right.

No one's going to care that you're there if he's not going to do squat for anyone. You can't say your life is "better" because you believe in god, because this is the EXACT SAME as saying "This is my friend Frank. He fixes all my problems. But you can't see him, he never does anything, and you'll never actually get to know he's there."

Essentially, God is nothing more than that "invisable friend" 4 year olds come up with to get something small like an extra piece of cake, just on a larger scale with adults falling into it.

----------


## Phase228

> Dumb question.
> 
> 
> 
> So you've lived with him all your life, he never let you actually know he's been with you, he never helps you out when you need help, he never assists you in any way, and you want people to believe "No no, really, he is with you!"
> 
> Yeah.
> Right.
> 
> ...


yah God is always with you you believe it or not
and yes he does help you anything good that happens to you(mainly) is from God
either way 
let me bring this up if your an atheist which iam guessing....do you think after you die...you just die? nothing else?
and you just believe in nothing only evolution and instantaneous universe making?
and im tired for the night so....gnight

----------


## Phase228

> Dude, Phase. I just read that and I am left speechless. Well firstly evolution is real; it occurs over thousands of years. Go search for "Darwin's Finches," showing how the many types of finches on the Galapagos evolved and adapted to survive. It is impossible to deny that evolution is not real. Sure you can, but it still is real. It's proven fact, regardless of what your religion says.
> 
> I'll let Feebs counter what he wrote, but the thing is that Scientists don't say that eating your crap is good for you. They discover things like Penicillin which saves peoples lives, or discover cures for diseases such as Polio. Sure, without science, once these diseases were done ravaging the human population humans would development an inherent immunity to it, but science has helped to create cures so you don't get said diseases. Hence, when you're born you get vaccinated. 
> 
> I'm sure Atheists live without God, and not just in disbelief. But how can YOU be sure that YOU are not living in disbelief, the disbelief that there is some higher power when in fact there isn't? The truth is there isn't any way to know; you nor I nor anybody. If a book was found that was 3 times as old as from when the Bible was to have originated and said book detailed how the world was created by some other means other than a God or omniscient, all powerful figure, wouldn't that mean that your God was not true? 
> 
> And what of all the other religions that are Polytheistic? How does anyone know that they follow the correct Gods, as opposed to a false, Christian God?
> 
> I say that anyone who is over zealous for his cause, Die hard Christian or Atheist, thinks that he knows more than everyone else. But no one really knows. Choose what you want to believe in. I for one do not believe in the existence of a God ruling over me, my life, my fate. 
> ...


im going to write about this tommorow i don't feel like reading and responding anymore atm

----------


## iPapa

> yay
> 
> 
> 
> now this
> people that Believe in God are not stupid~correct
> Iam not insecure nor scared for with my ~Father~ all my Fears Leave
> God was not created at all....he was always existent you ask me how? hes GOD
> and a quick way to explain things science couldn't?
> ...


DAMNIT dude, you're just like any christian.

You said god was not created, because he is GOD...

WHAT THE [email protected]^% does that mean? We have VALID, LEGIT examples, evidence and reasons god is not real. All you say is "God is god, he is always there". You remind me of a little kid saying "I know what you are, but what am I"

God damnit, your an idiot. Everything is evolving you [email protected]$$. You won't know that because whenever you see a show on tv, or a report on evolving you ignore it because that's "Testing God". I doubt you even watched the whole movie.

Jesus titty [email protected]%ing christ.

----------


## R4mbo | Mr. R

Ahh ƒuck it, this thread gives me headaches. It doesn't mather if you are christian or atheist or whatever, ...stfu all of you dammit!

----------


## Enfeebleness

> yah God is always with you you believe it or not


Really? How?
He sure as heck hasn't actually done anything for me yet.




> and yes he does help you anything good that happens to you(mainly) is from God


No, anything good that happens to me happened by chance, or by my actions. God didn't magicly go "Here, have an epic!", "You are worthy of a roll of 98, good job!" or "No no, you didn't get that good test grade, i did."

God didn't do anything about my roll, he didn't 'allow' me to find an epic, and i worked for the test grade, he didn't help me out on my test, because that's the same as saying "Well you got a bad test grade? Well, technically, god was still there, you should have studied harder."




> let me bring this up if your an atheist which iam guessing....do you think after you die...you just die? nothing else?


Do you think when a chicken dies, he just dies? Nothing else?
Do you think when grass dies, it just dies? Nothing else?

When you go to sleep and dream, you aren't getting sent to some magic place where you dream, it's all in your head.

Well you're dead, so you won't be dreaming.

So yes, when you die, you're dead, you don't go up to some heavenly place, just as you won't go to some terrible place, because it's in your head.




> and you just believe in nothing only evolution and instantaneous universe making?


No.
But i believe your points are going way off topic, you should address peoples responces, not post a list of questions.

----------


## Hellson

> I'm not even going to get started with you Phase.


QFT




> yay
> 
> 
> 
> now this
> people that Believe in God are not stupid~correct
> Iam not insecure nor scared for with my ~Father~ all my Fears Leave
> God was not created at all....he was always existent you ask me how? hes GOD
> and a quick way to explain things science couldn't?
> ...


He's God? What if he is NOT God, what if he is some idea thought up by someone? 
Yeah...yeah... twocents

----------


## Phase228

why do you people try and disprove God?
does it give you pleasure that you are trying to remove God from the world?
all those points i made you fools keep trying and disprove
you rely on science and the world to much to understand that there is God out there
He wasn't an idea thought up of somebody 
i say this because God is more logical then some Boom and the universe is made
Why don't you just take what iam saying into consideration because apparently you think that what iam saying is pointless because iam not agreeing with you that God is fiction then tell me how am i living better then you?
true happiness only comes from one place that is God who gives Love and you people are really screwing with this 
but if you don't care what i'am typing....then i guess you will see yourself when we all die

----------


## Remahlól

> i say this because God is more logical then some Boom and the universe is made


This boom is actually the well known reaction of the praatom. (Alphaatom, or however you call it.)

But we could ask ourselves what was "there" before this "boom"?
We don't know, perhaps everything before the "boom" got destroyed by the "boom".

If the stuff before the boom weren't destroyed by the boom, then there actually is a 50%-50% chance that there even was/IS God "out there".

There is no scientistic ap(p?)rove which says what has been in the universe before the Big Bang, maybe there was an already existing civilization, we don't even know of because of the Big Bang, maybe there was a MMOwned.com Community, talking about this problem, and maybe the Big Bang even happened because they were talking about it =P.

But, this also means that God maybe existed with this civilization, maybe he was at their planet, as an Imperator or something similar. Maybe he even wasn't.

That's something we can't know exactly, in fact, nobody really can because nobody knows it.




> why do you people try and disprove God?
> does it give you pleasure that you are trying to remove God from the world?


God can't be removed from this world. He maybe can, by killing 60% of the world's population, but all the other religions know of "our" God, so trying to erase everything about him would probably mean deleting the human kind.




> then i guess you will see yourself when we all die


This day will come. It's a fact. And I am also sure that there IS something after death, because just living - dying and then being gone forever makes no sense! (This might sound stupid, just as everything I wrote.)

----------


## Phase228

> This boom is actually the well known reaction of the praatom. (Alphaatom, or however you call it.)
> 
> But we could ask ourselves what was "there" before this "boom"?
> We don't know, perhaps everything before the "boom" got destroyed by the "boom".
> 
> If the stuff before the boom weren't destroyed by the boom, then there actually is a 50%-50% chance that there even was/IS God "out there".
> 
> There is no scientistic ap(p?)rove which says what has been in the universe before the Big Bang, maybe there was an already existing civilization, we don't even know of because of the Big Bang, maybe there was a MMOwned.com Community, talking about this problem, and maybe the Big Bang even happened because they were talking about it =P.
> 
> ...


yes that's also my point

----------


## Enfeebleness

> why do you people try and disprove God?


Dumb question.




> does it give you pleasure that you are trying to remove God from the world?


Uh.... sure?




> all those points i made you fools keep trying and disprove, however in all fairness i haven't come up with any good points, and only respond making comments and asking questions


Fixed.




> you rely on science and the world to much to understand that there is God out there


No, we believe in there having to be evidence for something before we go "Hey, this makes total sense to me, i think i'll stand behind it!"

We believe in logical decisions.
You believe in hocus pocus "he's there, you just never see him, never make contact with him, and never will notice him, but he's there"




> He was an idea thought up of somebody


Fixed again.




> i say this because God is more logical then some Boom and the universe is made


I know, i mean, saying "There must have been a boom before everything started" must have taken thousands of hours.

And saying "No no, there's a God, just only if you believe everything i tell you" must have taken, what, 45 seconds max?




> Why don't you just take what iam saying into consideration because apparently you think that *what iam saying is pointless*


I bolded the main part of this sentence, go ahead and skip the rest if you want  :Big Grin: 




> because iam not agreeing with you that *God is fiction* then tell me how am i living better then you?


More bold, more time saved.





> true happiness only comes from one place that is God who gives Love and you people are really screwing with this


So if you play World of Warcraft, or are very good in school or computers, god must hate you, is essentially what this is saying, with an actual topic. Think of how much 'love' those people get from others, or how much you attact the opposite sex.

Yeah. Exactly.




> but if you don't care what i'am typing....then i guess you will see yourself when we all die


I don't care what you're typing.
I won't see myself when i die.

I'll more likely see the ceiling sitting in some bed, the ceiling fades, and it's over.
No magical "Hey, you believed in some made up story and passed our test, good job!", no "You've been bad, have fun!", you close your eyes, you're dead, The End.

----------


## Phase228

> Dumb question.
> 
> 
> Uh.... sure?
> 
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> 
> ...


















Enfeeblness

Why you such a
Ignorant person

----------


## sabbathitman

It really makes someone think but who knows people believe in what they believe i believe in god  :Smile:  I mean someone or something had to had made all this were did earth come from? you tell me science were did are galaxy you tell me science. Then i will ask you what made the earth,the sun,the galaxy,the universe,the life what was the first thing to spark all this? But I cant change your answer, but i from what i think is that god had to start all this, and then left all life alone so not to mess up till the one day that he truely needs to come in, but with prayer i dont think god wants his creations to pray for stuff but to live there lifes  :Smile:  but thats my oppinion feel free to flames on me

----------


## kelat

> It really makes someone think but who knows people believe in what they believe i believe in god  I mean someone or something had to had made all this were did earth come from? you tell me science were did are galaxy you tell me science. Then i will ask you what made the earth,the sun,the galaxy,the universe,the life what was the first thing to spark all this? But I cant change your answer, but i from what i think is that god had to start all this, and then left all life alone so not to mess up till the one day that he truely needs to come in, but with prayer i dont think god wants his creations to pray for stuff but to live there lifes  but thats my oppinion feel free to flames on me


Big Bang Theory.  :Smile:  At least it's prolly the most widely accepted theory. 

I believe that shit happened, and here we stand today. There is no ultimate destiny we are all to fulfill; we are merely existing, devoid of any higher power. And exist we shall until something happens.

----------


## sabbathitman

but what caused the big bang? hmmmmmm?

----------


## Phase228

> It really makes someone think but who knows people believe in what they believe i believe in god  I mean someone or something had to had made all this were did earth come from? you tell me science were did are galaxy you tell me science. Then i will ask you what made the earth,the sun,the galaxy,the universe,the life what was the first thing to spark all this? But I cant change your answer, but i from what i think is that god had to start all this, and then left all life alone so not to mess up till the one day that he truely needs to come in, but with prayer i dont think god wants his creations to pray for stuff but to live there lifes  but thats my oppinion feel free to flames on me


Finally i got back-up on this!




> Big Bang Theory.  At least it's prolly the most widely accepted theory. 
> 
> I believe that shit happened, and here we stand today. There is no ultimate destiny we are all to fulfill; we are merely existing, devoid of any higher power. And exist we shall until something happens.


CALCULATING.....
CALCULATING..........
Keyword Found: Theory
yah its a theory it never happened and if it possibly did....what made that Big bang Happen
you have no idea
 



> but what caused the big bang? hmmmmmm?


Exactly :Big Grin:

----------


## Enfeebleness

> Enfeeblness
> 
> Why you such a
> Ignorant person


Ah, i see how it is.

Instead of addressing anything i said what-so-ever and just getting it turned around because you have only made dumb points in the first place, just assume i'm ignorant.

I get it, good try, you should be able to do better than that though.

----------


## Phase228

> Ah, i see how it is.
> 
> Instead of addressing anything i said what-so-ever and just getting it turned around because you have only made dumb points in the first place, just assume i'm ignorant.
> 
> I get it, good try, you should be able to do better than that though.


EXACTLY WHAT I MEAN
you go ahead and try and prove me wrong you didn't take it into understanding you just took lil bits out and made what i said wrong
this thread needs to be closed
causing a battle that won't be won

----------


## kelat

> CALCULATING.....
> CALCULATING..........
> Keyword Found: Theory
> yah its a theory it never happened and if it possibly did....what made that Big bang Happen
> you have no idea



Dude, the point is you look up the Big Bang Theory to see what caused it. There _are_ explanations for how it came about. It's not like someone just said "OMFGZ THAR WAZ A BIG BNAG AND DEN TEH WORLD WAS BORN LAWLZ." Doesn't it seem a little absurd to think that all this existed forever? The universe is only estimated to be 13 or so billion years old. How do you know it didn't happen? Can you be 100% sure? Would you bet your 'eternal soul' on it? Because I wish I had the confidence and absolute blind faith to say that I would wager my soul on _anything._

I mean, I have no proof God made any of this, nor do I have any concrete, hard evidence to prove the existence of a God. So in effect, God is only a theory. And following your model of logic, God doesn't exist.

Big Bang

----------


## Victor

I don't think your prayer will do anything in this life...maybe after you die ... also praying for 1000$ looks like we're beggers in wow asking for money...rather than grinding it ourselves...

----------


## Victor

anyway my point is whatever anyway says i'll still believe in God .

----------


## Victor

infact i'd call this video an ilussion in making you think that God does not exist . Ofcourse sometimes religion passes over the boundaries of normal happenings...but thinking we're here and on a planet just suitable for our needs and that our bodies are more complex than any other machinaries and stuff isn't really common sense. So i'm 10000% that God exists.

----------


## byebyet

Victor, it my sound like a myth, but there is a magical button. It is called 'edit'! It edits your last post lol.

The big bang theory is only a theory due to it's nature of relativity, they assume because all the galaxies are moving away from a point, they must have exploded from that point! Plants moving opposite directions relates to an apparent explosion lol, but to be honest I partially believe it.

Enfeebleness, wow man you really did go too far, way would you split up every small part of phases comment and criticize it? 

It's like what happened in Rwanda, Africa. Two tribes are completely the same in physical form but massacre each other due to their hatred. When it comes down to it, so what if someone is Cristian or not it seriously has no effect on you!


Notice that no where in this comment I stated what I believe in because simply saying I'm Christian, for example, flags me as one of the sides in which no matter what I say it will be flamed. 
(I have already chosen my side though)

----------


## Rayz

Lol i could of sworn that pic of Jesus or God or whoever it was was black... If so WOOT WOOT BLACK JESUS and....WOOT WOOT BLACK GOD
And God is my imaginary friend  :Smile: 

That is all

----------


## Phase228

> Dude, the point is you look up the Big Bang Theory to see what caused it. There _are_ explanations for how it came about. It's not like someone just said "OMFGZ THAR WAZ A BIG BNAG AND DEN TEH WORLD WAS BORN LAWLZ." Doesn't it seem a little absurd to think that all this existed forever? The universe is only estimated to be 13 or so billion years old. How do you know it didn't happen? Can you be 100% sure? Would you bet your 'eternal soul' on it? Because I wish I had the confidence and absolute blind faith to say that I would wager my soul on _anything._
> 
> I mean, I have no proof God made any of this, nor do I have any concrete, hard evidence to prove the existence of a God. So in effect, God is only a theory. And following your model of logic, God doesn't exist.
> 
> Big Bang


You say you have no concrete proof look around you 
really think rocks couldv'e been so creative? making such a beutiful planet? i think not
 



> infact i'd call this video an ilussion in making you think that God does not exist . Ofcourse sometimes religion passes over the boundaries of normal happenings...but thinking we're here and on a planet just suitable for our needs and that our bodies are more complex than any other machinaries and stuff isn't really common sense. So i'm 10000% that God exists.


Religion has to pass over the physical boundaries or else it wouldn't be..it also makes you see that there is a God out there
and being 10000%sure he exists i agree
{BTW triple post...try to merge them next time =P)
 



> Victor, it my sound like a myth, but there is a magical button. It is called 'edit'! It edits your last post lol.
> 
> The big bang theory is only a theory due to it's nature of relativity, they assume because all the galaxies are moving away from a point, they must have exploded from that point! Plants moving opposite directions relates to an apparent explosion lol, but to be honest I partially believe it.
> 
> Enfeebleness, wow man you really did go too far, way would you split up every small part of phases comment and criticize it? 
> 
> It's like what happened in Rwanda, Africa. Two tribes are completely the same in physical form but massacre each other due to their hatred. When it comes down to it, so what if someone is Cristian or not it seriously has no effect on you!
> 
> 
> ...


Of course i disagree with this theory it seems useless although i don't care if you believe something like that happened but not to create earth or anything else....
and thank you for agreeing with me about what enfeeblnes did
and your right if you say your a Christian or an atheist there will always be a battle we will just have to wait and see
 



> Lol i could of sworn that pic of Jesus or God or whoever it was was black... If so WOOT WOOT BLACK JESUS and....WOOT WOOT BLACK GOD
> And God is my imaginary friend 
> 
> That is all


God is not an imaginary friend......and God is not black he has no skin he can't be black....plus he's so bright you look at him you die..........
maybe Jesus was black but for some reason i don't think he was white or black i have a feeling his skin tone was different from them all 
and btw Jesus+God+Holy Spirit=God.....they are all the same it's called the trinity 3=1 1=3 hard to understand yes but.....makes sense

----------


## sabbathitman

> Dude, the point is you look up the Big Bang Theory to see what caused it. There _are_ explanations for how it came about. It's not like someone just said "OMFGZ THAR WAZ A BIG BNAG AND DEN TEH WORLD WAS BORN LAWLZ." Doesn't it seem a little absurd to think that all this existed forever? The universe is only estimated to be 13 or so billion years old. How do you know it didn't happen? Can you be 100% sure? Would you bet your 'eternal soul' on it? Because I wish I had the confidence and absolute blind faith to say that I would wager my soul on _anything._
> 
> I mean, I have no proof God made any of this, nor do I have any concrete, hard evidence to prove the existence of a God. So in effect, God is only a theory. And following your model of logic, God doesn't exist.
> 
> Big Bang


yes god is a Theory but there is Givien proof of his exsitiance, and there is no proof of the big bang, There are Ideas and Theory for another Theory but after that its just a big OMG WHAT IS IT thing....And something had to had happen, i mean the big bang had to be triggered by something then you come up with some other theory i will throw more guesses,then you will do more till Flyingpiggy or matt comes along and locks this thread and bans one of us for Flaming.

----------


## sabbathitman

I Admit though that i dont Believe everything that comes out of a christian or priest mouth like praying i dont think god Wants us to pray to him every hour of the day for stuff he wants us to live are lives as they are or that he wants us to be Sin free, have a perfect world is boring nad If god is real then if he wanted a perfect world he could Use his almight [Fist of Holy avenger]and kick all of are asses for peace.....

----------


## Enfeebleness

> EXACTLY WHAT I MEAN
> you go ahead and try and prove me wrong you didn't take it into understanding you just took lil bits out and made what i said wrong
> this thread needs to be closed
> causing a battle that won't be won


I'm not going to take time out of my day to try and understand your magical fantasy story for how everything came to be.

You don't look at Harry Potter and question "Heey, balls can't fly, let me take some time and think about how they got wings attached to them and they fly around!"

Doesn't work like that.

Post something pointing to God being more than a fantasy, with actual valid points making me think "Oh, wait a moment." Then i'll take the time to read it properly and attempt the amazing task of not laughing at it.

----------


## sabbathitman

> I'm not going to take time out of my day to try and understand your magical fantasy story for how everything came to be.
> 
> You don't look at Harry Potter and question "Heey, balls can't fly, let me take some time and think about how they got wings attached to them and they fly around!"
> 
> Doesn't work like that.
> 
> Post something pointing to God being more than a fantasy, with actual valid points making me think "Oh, wait a moment." Then i'll take the time to read it properly and attempt the amazing task of not laughing at it.


XD Balls can fly if you acually think about the design and use the right funtions  :Smile:

----------


## Phase228

> Post something pointing to God being more than a fantasy, with actual valid points making me think "Oh, wait a moment." Then i'll take the time to read it properly and attempt the amazing task of not laughing at it.


i already did.........no point in saying it agian you won't actually read it you have your mind set you won't want to believe even if i gave you a 100% solid proof

----------


## kelat

> You say you have no concrete proof look around you
> really think rocks couldv'e been so creative? making such a beutiful planet? i think not


Rocks are made all the time. Lava cooling makes rocks, and lava is made of melted rock. So yes, I do think rocks can be so creative, because it would be a random process anyways. 





> yes god is a Theory but there is Givien proof of his exsitiance, and there is no proof of the big bang, There are Ideas and Theory for another Theory but after that its just a big OMG WHAT IS IT thing....And something had to had happen, i mean the big bang had to be triggered by something then you come up with some other theory i will throw more guesses,then you will do more till Flyingpiggy or matt comes along and locks this thread and bans one of us for Flaming.



Ok, first sentence. Where is this proof?? I'm not saying it's impossible such evidence could exist, but where is it? I've never seen anything that serves to prove the existence of God. As Victor said, Galaxies are constantly moving apart, which could prove that the universe is expanding, but what caused the expansion in the first place? Well why couldn't the universe start from a single atom? Or something even smaller? A baby starts from a single cell, why shouldn't this apply to the universe?

I am open to reading arguments that constructively counter contrary topics, but sadly, I am seeing very few. I am not looking for a flame war; flaming would consist of off topic insults and criticisms in an obscene manner. Please, just counter the points I / others present in a logical manner.  :Smile:

----------


## Enfeebleness

> i already did.........no point in saying it agian you won't actually read it you have your mind set you won't want to believe even if i gave you a 100% solid proof


dfahjafshfalhda asfdhhadlhladf hdashladfhlf adsfhlasfdlhdsa hdf lhadsflhfda hljadshlfdsalhadsflhafdslh dl fdahljasdflh dflhfd ah fd lhasd lhjewfoiqwy823823 hahld'




This is what comes up when i push random buttons on the keyboard to come up with gibberish to logical people.

How you managed to do it and make actual sentences, truely amazing.

----------


## sabbathitman

> Rocks are made all the time. Lava cooling makes rocks, and lava is made of melted rock. So yes, I do think rocks can be so creative, because it would be a random process anyways. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, first sentence. Where is this proof?? I'm not saying it's impossible such evidence could exist, but where is it? I've never seen anything that serves to prove the existence of God. As Victor said, Galaxies are constantly moving apart, which could prove that the universe is expanding, but what caused the expansion in the first place? Well why couldn't the universe start from a single atom? Or something even smaller? A baby starts from a single cell, why shouldn't this apply to the universe?
> 
> I am open to reading arguments that constructively counter contrary topics, but sadly, I am seeing very few. I am not looking for a flame war; flaming would consist of off topic insults and criticisms in an obscene manner. Please, just counter the points I / others present in a logical manner.


Proof is in the acual History Books just go to a library. recorded history of Jesus christ, Who Told of God and what he had to do to sacrifice as gods son. what was that guy who saved the jews Well He was a follower of god*i dont know alot of people who could call upon a red sea* Jewish and christan are the same religion but with some differnt beliefs. and to the atom thing, Yes but What made the atom? what made the atom of the Atom? What made the Atom Atom Atom? we dont know Nor will Be Ever know, SOme things in time are suppose to stay hidden so we dont mess things up that we already has. You can say God isnt real i can say he is but i know i can change your mind nor you can mine

----------


## kelat

Ah yes, Jesus was the son of God. Just as easily, I could claim to be the son of God. This does not provide enough proof for me. So Jesus was a prophet. Now, weren't there other prophets to other religions? I'm not just talking about Muhammad and Islam or Moses and his crazy Old Testament God, but prophets of other Polytheistic religions. Are we to say that they represent(ed) false Gods? Are we stating that there is a supreme force that rules all, or that the Christian God is the supreme force as opposed to another religion's God(s), which would be inferior or wrong? 

The Bible ultimately does not prove anything. Yes it also serves as a history text, but it still does not prove that a God exists. Thousands and thousands of objects could mention a God or Gods, but that still doesn't mean they are exist. 

And to the atom question, one could speculate that sheer energy created this single object in the vast, newly created universe.



Well I have a question about all of this, and I figure some Expert on Christianity could enlighten me. So one of the Ten Commandments was "You shall have no other Gods before me." So why is Jesus worshiped then? He isn't God. Isn't that contrary to the first commandment? I realize he is the Saviour, but he is worshiped like a God, when he isn't God. Even if he is the son of God, isn't that wrong? And what of the Holy Ghost? I have never fully understood this.

----------


## sabbathitman

> Ah yes, Jesus was the son of God. Just as easily, I could claim to be the son of God. This does not provide enough proof for me. So Jesus was a prophet. Now, weren't there other prophets to other religions? I'm not just talking about Muhammad and Islam or Moses and his crazy Old Testament God, but prophets of other Polytheistic religions. Are we to say that they represent(ed) false Gods? Are we stating that there is a supreme force that rules all, or that the Christian God is the supreme force as opposed to another religion's God(s), which would be inferior or wrong? 
> 
> The Bible ultimately does not prove anything. Yes it also serves as a history text, but it still does not prove that a God exists. Thousands and thousands of objects could mention a God or Gods, but that still doesn't mean they are exist. 
> 
> And to the atom question, one could speculate that sheer energy created this single object in the vast, newly created universe.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have a question about all of this, and I figure some Expert on Christianity could enlighten me. So one of the Ten Commandments was "You shall have no other Gods before me." So why is Jesus worshiped then? He isn't God. Isn't that contrary to the first commandment? I realize he is the Saviour, but he is worshiped like a God, when he isn't God. Even if he is the son of God, isn't that wrong? And what of the Holy Ghost? I have never fully understood this.


It is believed by some that all the other prophets are connected and that there is a bible to another religion missing, that could clear all the missing piecess to this. and god works in many ways. budah,alpha,beta,omega,or God. And that jesus was called son of god because of what he could do, miracles that no man could do. and if you called yourself son of god, what would do to prove, the reason for god to put his son down here was to save are sins, then what would you be sent down here for.

And i think the bible is mis understood. that the bible was changed from priest in the corrupted time for money and charity.Read a History book to why i say that.

And with the atom thing this will take forever to answer..... what caused the enegry? What made the Enegry? Whats the Source? Answer Those

----------


## kelat

But why is Jesus worshiped? I realize that he is the Savior, etc. etc., but what of the first Commandment? Isn't that totally counter to it? =/

----------


## sabbathitman

> But why is Jesus worshiped? I realize that he is the Savior, etc. etc., but what of the first Commandment? Isn't that totally counter to it? =/


Jesus is worshiped as a savior not a God, Of course people are goin to priase someone for giving there lifes for someone else all the commandment says is praise no other god, but jesus is just worshiped as a savior for everyone not a lesser god or anything

----------


## Phase228

> But why is Jesus worshiped? I realize that he is the Savior, etc. etc., but what of the first Commandment? Isn't that totally counter to it? =/


Do not have any gods before Me. Do not represent (such gods) by any carved statue or picture or anything in the heaven above or the earth below or in the water below the land. Do not bow down to or worship them."

it says Before him 
it's a simple thing
God=Jesus=Holy Spirit
they are all one and yet all three(trinity) 
it's hard to explain but thats all i can say

----------


## sabbathitman

> Do not have any gods before Me. Do not represent (such gods) by any carved statue or picture or anything in the heaven above or the earth below or in the water below the land. Do not bow down to or worship them."
> 
> it says Before him 
> it's a simple thing
> God=Jesus=Holy Spirit
> they are all one and yet all three(trinity) 
> it's hard to explain but thats all i can say


Ya or that thing  :Smile:

----------


## Phase228

> Ya or that thing


 :Big Grin:

----------


## adam21

Okay, I just want to say one thing about this whole topic...

Why does this even matter? Why do you want to disprove something that will make no difference whatsoever if you disprove it? (let me guess "Well, it would greatly reduce the idiots in the world and blah blah blah whatever...") I'm not saying that you don't have the right to talk about it, that would be stupid. I just want to state my honest opinion. So, seriously, is it worth your while to ramble on and argue about it? If someone does something that they enjoy doing (this can be anything from, yes, praising their god, to playing WoW) that does not hurt you or make much of a difference in your life whatsoever, why does it matter to correct them? Like, if I were to go to church one day, start to praise, and then come home feeling more excited, happy, lifted-up, whatever, if I come home feeling good or at least better than what I was originally feeling like, why stop doing this? If it makes me feel happy with my life or better about it, what's the problem with doing it? Okay, sure, I may be able to understand flaming some of the people that seem kinda crazy to you (constantly recruiting and just plain being annoying or something), maybe then you'd have some type of a reason to flame them for it. But still, what's it worth to prove them wrong. This whole thing of trying to prove a Christian wrong about God is pointless. You're not going to get anywhere by making someone feel worse about their life or what they believe. Oh, and to be honest, even if you think this is stupid, believing that I may go to Heaven some day is a lot more appealing then just being dead. I don't care if God is real or not, it's a faith. If I didn't want to believe it, I wouldn't. People have a choice to believe. It's their choice. I am not trying to wine about this whole thing, I just really want to know why the heck it's worth it.

----------


## byebyet

> dfahjafshfalhda asfdhhadlhladf hdashladfhlf adsfhlasfdlhdsa hdf lhadsflhfda hljadshlfdsalhadsflhafdslh dl fdahljasdflh dflhfd ah fd lhasd lhjewfoiqwy823823 hahld'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what comes up when i push random buttons on the keyboard to come up with gibberish to logical people.
> 
> How you managed to do it and make actual sentences, truely amazing.


lol so much debating between everyone and flaming. Quite an interesting thread, thing is phase manages to say his point actually in a way 'nicer' and more convincing than you sorry  :Smile:

----------


## Enfeebleness

> lol so much debating between everyone and flaming. Quite an interesting thread, thing is phase manages to say his point actually in a way 'nicer' and more convincing than you sorry


People pick sides because one side argues nicer than the other, even if they don't have a strong argument?

----------


## byebyet

> People pick sides because one side argues nicer than the other, even if they don't have a strong argument?


I haven't chosen his side because he says it in a nicer way, just suggesting something =D
I'm sure you hold a strong argument but this threads making you look a bit villainous =/

*pulls collar* Now that I look at the direction this topic is heading I better choose to shut my big pie hole and just watch lol

----------


## Entr0py

wow.nice
i had started to doubt god when my parents started fighting
alot
at the age of 6
Edit: but when i was 6, i was horibly afraid of storms.
i was always afriad that lightning was gonna strike the house and we'd die. so id always like "talk" go god to keep me safe and for some reason i always felt better.
People belive in god because its comforting to kno that theres always going to be some1 up there watching over you
not saying that i belive in him XD but when your afraid or somthing it helps to talk to "god"

----------


## Phase228

> lol so much debating between everyone and flaming. Quite an interesting thread, thing is phase manages to say his point actually in a way 'nicer' and more convincing than you sorry


Yah exactly i try and prevent flaming and being hurtful to what people believe it is their choice im just trying to get them to choose the right way

----------


## Enfeebleness

> I haven't chosen his side because he says it in a nicer way, just suggesting something =D
> I'm sure you hold a strong argument but this threads making you look a bit villainous =/
> 
> *pulls collar* Now that I look at the direction this topic is heading I better choose to shut my big pie hole and just watch lol


Unfortunatly, i don't think i'm exactly known for being too 'nice and kind' in my arguments xD  :Big Grin: 




BTW: I was scrolling back through skimming phase's posts and i ran into this:




> God is not an imaginary friend......and God is not black he has no skin he can't be black....plus he's so bright you look at him you die


At first, i laughed at this comment, because it's just dumb.

Then i noticed



> Can you see air? no
> Can you see God? no
> Does Air make a sound? Yes against other things
> Does God Make A Sound? Yes you just have listen


So which is it, you can't see him, but if you look at him you die.
Don't post about your beliefs if you can't even make your beliefs follow through.

----------


## Phase228

> Unfortunatly, i don't think i'm exactly known for being too 'nice and kind' in my arguments xD


yah i noticed you try and get people pissed............

----------


## Daft

*Enfeebleness VS. Phase*

*Atheist VS. Christian*

One will fall, one will rise....

LET THE BATTLE RAGE ON!


Ok, now that I got that out of my system. everyone here is making "mostly" valid points, but religion is something that can never really go away. You can criticize it, prove it wrong, but in the end nothing will happen.

----------


## Enfeebleness

> *Enfeebleness VS. Phase*
> 
> *Atheist VS. Christian*
> 
> One will fall, one will rise....
> 
> LET THE BATTLE RAGE ON!
> 
> 
> Ok, now that I got that out of my system. everyone here is making "mostly" valid points, but religion is something that can never really go away. You can criticize it, prove it wrong, but in the end nothing will happen.


I haven't already won through pointing out every "point" he made dumb, and ending up making him result in responding to my post with nothing but a name-calling post in font 7, spelling Enfeebleness wrong?

Man.
That stinks  :Frown:

----------


## Remahlól

> *Atheist VS. Christian*
> 
> One will fall, one will rise....
> 
> LET THE BATTLE RAGE ON!


Between religions, there shouldn't be no "battle" or any "war".

Atheism can't be compared with Christianity, just like Christianity with Atheism. (Added this if you mind I think that CH>AT)

No one will fall or rise.

Argueing about religions could be endless :| there's actually no point in it.
Everybody will try to defend his religion and will write something just to lower the position of the other religion, or, if not lowering it, atleast making his own religion better than the "opponent's".

----------


## kelat

Regardless of whether Feebs or anyone else is providing arguments that aren't filled with happiness and flowers, he is at least providing valid points. So as long as my posts are nice and kind, I get people on my side? Phase's comments aren't exactly the nicest things I've ever read, which seems like a ridiculous category for choosing a side on a topic. Not saying that anyone is, but so long as someone provides a valid point, I am willing to read it and take it into account. But Phase, your replies don't even address the points we've raised. The post just attacks the fact that we use science to try to prove the nonexistence of God as well as science itself. You then proceed to ask other questions that seem unrelated or are totally one-sided.

----------


## Phase228

> Not saying that anyone is, but so long as someone provides a valid point, I am willing to read it and take it into account. But Phase, your replies don't even address the points we've raised. The post just attacks the fact that we use science to try to prove the nonexistence of God as well as science itself. You then proceed to ask other questions that seem unrelated or are totally one-sided.


well kelat to tell you the truth every point i made you addressed in a different way then what i pointed out....and then you say i didn't address your points? i was the first one to really say anything and if your not going to respond to my points and reasons persay then why should i give YOU that privilege?

P.S good grammar and writing there kelat.....

----------


## gtrroolz

ROFL... I like this video...
I'm also Christan... but i don't really care about that, the video makes alot of sense... good video =D

----------


## Enfeebleness

> well kelat to tell you the truth every point i made you addressed in a different way then what i pointed out....and then you say i didn't address your points? i was the first one to really say anything and if your not going to respond to my points and reasons persay then why should i give YOU that privilege?


Because based off the responces you gave me, i don't blame him for not wasting his time.

----------


## Loveshock

Jug of milk would be nothing without


Keebler Elf!





:bowdown::bow::bowdown::bow::bowdown::bow::bowdown::bow:

----------


## Phase228

> Because based off the responces you gave me, i don't blame him for not wasting his time.


pfft you didn't give me any good responses to disprove God.....just basically reversed what i said
btw you misspelled responses

----------


## Enfeebleness

> pfft you didn't give me any good responses to disprove God.....just basically reversed what i said
> btw you misspelled responses


You "prove a point", i prove the opposite, don't blame me because mine end up making more sense, because mine haven't gone off saying "When you see him you'll die, but you can't see him!" and asking "if eating crap was made a fact, would you believe it?"

----------


## Phase228

> You "prove a point", i prove the opposite, don't blame me because mine end up making more sense, because mine haven't gone off saying "When you see him you'll die, but you can't see him!" and asking "if eating crap was made a fact, would you believe it?"


EXACTLY!!!
i made points science says this is real so i said if science said if eating crap is good for you does it make it true?
absoultely not....
and i said you can't see him on earth you will die'
but when you die and go to heaven you see him!
and you just really point out a small thing of what i said instead of actually reading it all to make me look stupid

----------


## Hellson

> i say this because God is more logical then some Boom and the universe is made


Any respect I had for you is now lost. The points you are making are ONE SIDED. 



> then i guess you will see yourself when we all die


Yes, and you will see that when you die you will have nothing you spent your whole life worshipping NOTHING, just an idea.

And when you do die, there will be nothing. Nothing at all. Because you are dead.

----------


## Remahlól

> you will have nothing you spent your whole life worshipping NOTHING, just an idea.


"We" aren't just worshipping "nothing", we are worshipping something, people call it/him God.
There is no scientific prove that God doesn't exist, either that he exists, we will see one day.

I gotta agree with kelat's post 13 hours ago, but still, nobody can say "there is nothing","you are worshipping nothing" without any evidences that "we" are worshipping "nothing".

----------


## Enfeebleness

> There is no scientific prove that God doesn't exist, either that he exists, we will see one day.


Yeah, you'll see the day you die and expecting for something happen, nothing does.

You just die, no hocus pocus about it.

----------


## Phase228

> Any respect I had for you is now lost. The points you are making are ONE SIDED. 
> 
> Yes, and you will see that when you die you will have nothing you spent your whole life worshipping NOTHING, just an idea.
> 
> And when you do die, there will be nothing. Nothing at all. Because you are dead.


well for one your lost your respect for me because of what i believe? fine with me
and when you die something will be happen just wait.....it would be pointless to live a life of un-importance and just die......think about that
 



> "We" aren't just worshipping "nothing", we are worshipping something, people call it/him God.
> There is no scientific prove that God doesn't exist, either that he exists, we will see one day.
> 
> I gotta agree with kelat's post 13 hours ago, but still, nobody can say "there is nothing","you are worshipping nothing" without any evidences that "we" are worshipping "nothing".


well yes we will see one day if you believe or not
and about worshiping nothing we have evidence just nothing that people accept they make up stuff to disprove it so now we can't even say our evidence because science already made up some garbage to takes God's evidence
but the rest is faith
 



> Yeah, you'll see the day you die and expecting for something happen, nothing does.
> 
> You just die, no hocus pocus about it.


you have something blocking your brain just think about death
think was your life worth anything at all?
was it worth even talking about this?
tell me whats the point in living if your just going to die in about 100years?

----------


## kelat

> you have something blocking your brain just think about death
> think was your life worth anything at all?
> was it worth even talking about this?
> tell me whats the point in living if your just going to die in about 100years?



The point of living: to survive and reproduce. That is it. Nothing more. We are no different than animals, merely possessing a brain advanced enough to allow us speech and deep thought. From the beginning, a human's only advantage was his brain. We are equipped with no means of attacking or defense. Over time, we have evolved to become better equipped. Those with more sophisticated brains or body structures produced more offspring than the rest, which paved the way for the human species we are today. But we are still animals. Why should we believe that we are entitled to be placed before God for Judgment when any other animal just dies, and that is the end.

----------


## Enfeebleness

> you have something blocking your brain just think about death
> think was your life worth anything at all?
> was it worth even talking about this?
> tell me whats the point in living if your just going to die in about 100years?


And he accuses me of not reading posts properly.





> No.
> But i believe your points are going way off topic, you should address peoples responces, not post a list of questions.





> all those points i made you fools keep trying and disprove, however in all fairness i haven't come up with any good points, and only respond making comments and asking questions 
> 
> Fixed.

----------


## Errage

/hoylwar

 :Stick Out Tongue: urewin:

----------


## superizm

Ok. I skipped like 50 pages because I didn't want to read any more of these posts, so if I restated something, I don't care.

I believe in Science.
I believe in God.

I saw a post saying, "He sure hasn't helped me with anything yet,"
I wonder why...

Science. It's nice to know theres always evidence behind every fact.
Science says there is no God. Is that a theory, or is that a fact?
It's a theory. There is no REAL proven evidence that God does not exist.
There never will be. Nor there will there ever be evidence that he does exist.

Religion is the reason why people live. If there is no religion, why are you even here? What's your purpose here? That question will always pop up in your head. It's good to know that someone cares about you, and knows you by name.

Sure, he's just an imaginary friend. So?
If God is imaginary, then I believe in nonsense.

Right now, scientists, historians, and other people are looking for real evidence that Jesus exists. Well, if Jesus exists, then God exists. 

There's no point in arguing about whether God is real or if he's not.

As for me, I believe in God, just because I can. If you don't believe in anything, if you just DIE, then why are you even living. You're living for nothing, once your dead, it's all gone, you're feelings, you're thoughts, everything. I'd rather just kill myself now and get it over with.

You are not christian just because you were born christian.
You are not an athiest just because you were born an athiest.

God does not recognize the people who don't believe him. Hence why nothing has happened to those people who believe in nothing. Basically saying, if you believe in nothing, you'll get nothing. If you believe in something, you'll get something. Hope is faith, if you have hope, you have faith. 

There is no "best" solution to this issue. You just have to find out when you're dead. People say that they don't hear any voice from God. Either you don't believe in him, or you're just too physical. God doesn't actually "say" something to you. It's in your mind, it's your instinct, he put's it there. I don't even wanna type anymore, I can go on forever pretty much saying stuff that sounds like jibberish to those people who only believe in physical and evidencial crap.

edit: Athiest's cannot believe in God, because there will always be something in their mind, waiting for something to happen, like a miracle. You say Evolution is not instant, well, Christianity is not instant. And to prove another point, is there evidence behind evidence? What made all of these "evidence" that you talk about?

----------


## Loveshock

> Ok. I skipped like 50 pages because I didn't want to read any more of these posts, so if I restated something, I don't care.
> 
> I believe in Science.
> I believe in God.
> 
> I saw a post saying, "He sure hasn't helped me with anything yet,"
> I wonder why...
> 
> Science. It's nice to know theres always evidence behind every fact.
> ...


Wall of Text crits Loveshock. 

Loveshock runs away from thread

----------


## Phase228

> Ok. I skipped like 50 pages because I didn't want to read any more of these posts, so if I restated something, I don't care.
> 
> I believe in Science.
> I believe in God.
> 
> I saw a post saying, "He sure hasn't helped me with anything yet,"
> I wonder why...
> 
> Science. It's nice to know theres always evidence behind every fact.
> ...



superizm i now <3 you 
u made very excellent points
and i hate the on-screen keyboard
~phase

----------


## byebyet

> People say that they don't hear any voice from God. Either you don't believe in him, or you're just too physical. God doesn't actually "say" something to you. It's in your mind, it's your instinct, he put's it there. I don't even wanna type anymore, I can go on forever pretty much saying stuff that sounds like jibberish to those people who only believe in physical and evidencial crap.


Well said, I heard people were saying you can't hear god but I couldn't put it in a way as good as you did  :Wink: 
Your post was the only very long post that I read from top to bottom

----------


## Enfeebleness

> It's a theory. There is no REAL proven evidence that God does not exist.


If you're talking about the same things phase was, i think even half a brain should be sufficient.




> As for me, I believe in God, just because I can. If you don't believe in anything, if you just DIE, then why are you even living. You're living for nothing, once your dead, it's all gone, you're feelings, you're thoughts, everything. I'd rather just kill myself now and get it over with.


What you believe in doesn't magicly make your life better, or the homelss on the streets that say "Bless your soul" if you give them money.... wouldn't be homeless.

Is god somehow making their life better?

Because i can tell you, me not believing in god, and him praising every person that gives money with "Bless your soul", well jee, it appears if someones there, he's helping out the person not even believing in him, than the person that believes in him and is just looking towards him for help, how awkward.

It's almost as if you praising or not believing in god doesn't change your life what-so-ever, and instead depends on your education and knowledge, not what you believe in.

How amazingly obvious to evidently, 40% of the world, seeing as the other 60% is too busy ranting about "HE'S THERE, BELIEVE US!!!!1!!1" to open their god dang eyes and actually look at what they're saying, instead of believing things made up and told to them.



And because phase with his evident inability to follow his own rulings and read posts properly, DON'T RESPOND ASKING 20 QUESTIONS.

----------


## superizm

> If you're talking about the same things phase was, i think even half a brain should be sufficient.
> 
> 
> 
> What you believe in doesn't magicly make your life better, or the homelss on the streets that say "Bless your soul" if you give them money.... wouldn't be homeless.
> 
> Is god somehow making their life better?
> 
> Because i can tell you, me not believing in god, and him praising every person that gives money with "Bless your soul", well jee, it appears if someones there, he's helping out the person not even believing in him, than the person that believes in him and is just looking towards him for help, how awkward.
> ...


You wouldn't understand because you don't believe in him. It's difficult to say, but once you experience something after you pray, theres just a feeling that's its not a coincidence, but it's God.

I'm tired of flames, just let it go. I can't make someone believe what I believe in, it's their own choice to follow their own path.

----------


## Enfeebleness

> You wouldn't understand because you don't believe in him. It's difficult to say, but once you experience something after you pray, theres just a feeling that's its not a coincidence, but it's God.
> 
> I'm tired of flames, just let it go. I can't make someone believe what I believe in, it's their own choice to follow their own path.


If you were praying and hoping for something, you obviously think some god is out there. So naturally, when it happens, you feel "Wait a moment, maybe this isn't a coincidence" but go do the exact same thing with a thing of milk and you'll be saying the EXACT SAME THING.

And i'm choosing my own path because evidently the other path is filled with people that fail to make sence, fail to make logical arguements, ask 30,000 questions when you think the opposite of what they want you to, make up random EXCUSES at why others can't see him, make up more EXCUSES at why you never run into him, and MAKE UP things that will happen to you after you die, things with no actual knowledge behind them, only things they read and heard of and automatically assume that they're right, not putting any thought behind it, and that anyone that doesn't believe what they have to say will end up in some fiery place, that no one has ever ran into, seen, spoke of through actually being there, NOTHING. 


Your religion is nothing but garbage, lies, false beliefs, and hearsay, all meant to trick you into believing something with no evidence behind it.

----------


## Remahlól

> If you were praying and hoping for something, you obviously think some god is out there. So naturally, when it happens, you feel "Wait a moment, maybe this isn't a coincidence" but go do the exact same thing with a thing of milk and you'll be saying the EXACT SAME THING.


You have a good point here. Between everything that happens, there is a coincidende with something and if something really abnormal happens to a prayer, he'll mostly say that it's God's work. (Which can, but mostly doesn't make any sense.)




> And i'm choosing my own path because evidently the other path is filled with people that fail to make sence, fail to make logical arguements, ask 30,000 questions when you think the opposite of what they want you to, make up random EXCUSES at why others can't see him, make up more EXCUSES at why you never run into him, and MAKE UP things that will happen to you after you die, things with no actual knowledge behind them, only things they read and heard of and automatically assume that they're right, not putting any thought behind it, and that anyone that doesn't believe what they have to say will end up in some fiery place, that no one has ever ran into, seen, spoke of through actually being there, NOTHING.


Well, that's your opinion. It's nothing special that an Atheist (?) will say something like that. If you don't believe in something, you ofc won't believe in their beliefs. (From your text above, in heaven and hell.) 





> Your religion is nothing but garbage, lies, false beliefs, and hearsay, all meant to trick you into believing something with no evidence behind it.


If you'd be a christian prayer, you would perhaps know some of Jesus' wonders he did. Not just that he rised from death, he did many other things which really happened. In Vatican there is still the sheet with which Jesus washed his face on the way to Mt. Sinay. (At this sheet, Jesus' face is printed at.)
There are sooo many things Jesus did, of which you and even some other Christians don't know.

And calling our religion a bunch of garbage, lies and false beliefs isn't nice from you. Christianity WOULDN'T exist if it would be so.

Edit: But, I accept your points and the thing you tell. You have a point which might be true, and ofc every non-prayer would agree with you and not with Phase or with me.

----------


## kelat

Isn't is possible that Jesus never existed? Or that if he did, he wasn't the son of God? Like, just because he existed that is undeniable proof that God exists. It proves nothing. How many people throughout history claimed to be prophets, listening directly to God but only to be disregarded? How do we know that Jesus wasn't the same? Jesus could of been some random guy who claimed divine heritage and never performed any miracles, and these miracles were just written in the Bible to give more credibility to Jesus and make him out to be Divine? Just because Jesus did or did not exist does not prove the existence of a God.

----------


## Phase228

you know we can't give you proof 
you have to have faith......
and why don't you go to
rzim.org
listen to him and he will make u think.....i can't break your belief u have to

----------


## 30480

SCREW U GUYS!!!! I mena dubadubaduba wen I die im getting me 72 virgins u homos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  lmao ill teach um how to do the wheelbarro walk  :Smile:

----------


## 30480

actually I have a friend that dies at the age of 2 and came back to life do to CPR and hes not the type to bullshit he was being serious and told me h saw 2 angels and he was sitting on his roof watching his neighbor give him CPR as he was dead thats amazing...made me believe a little

----------


## superizm

> If you were praying and hoping for something, you obviously think some god is out there. So naturally, when it happens, you feel "Wait a moment, maybe this isn't a coincidence" but go do the exact same thing with a thing of milk and you'll be saying the EXACT SAME THING.
> 
> And i'm choosing my own path because evidently the other path is filled with people that fail to make sence, fail to make logical arguements, ask 30,000 questions when you think the opposite of what they want you to, make up random EXCUSES at why others can't see him, make up more EXCUSES at why you never run into him, and MAKE UP things that will happen to you after you die, things with no actual knowledge behind them, only things they read and heard of and automatically assume that they're right, not putting any thought behind it, and that anyone that doesn't believe what they have to say will end up in some fiery place, that no one has ever ran into, seen, spoke of through actually being there, NOTHING. 
> 
> 
> Your religion is nothing but garbage, lies, false beliefs, and hearsay, all meant to trick you into believing something with no evidence behind it.


Exactly. You're not a christian, hence why you don't know anything about being one. All you say is being a christian is garbage, its all imaginary, your living a lie. Well, I don't give a shit. At least I have something to live for. I don't believe that everything has to be proven by ****ing science, that everything needs to have evidence behind it because that's the way it goes. I'm seriously tired of this, I don't want to be another christian trying to force some other guy to be christian. The only people who are stupid right now are people trying to make religion dead.

----------


## Phase228

> Exactly. You're not a christian, hence why you don't know anything about being one. All you say is being a christian is garbage, its all imaginary, your living a lie. Well, I don't give a shit. At least I have something to live for. I don't believe that everything has to be proven by ****ing science, that everything needs to have evidence behind it because that's the way it goes. I'm seriously tired of this, I don't want to be another christian trying to force some other guy to be christian. The only people who are stupid right now are people trying to make religion dead.



/agree to that paragraph 100%

----------


## adam21

> /agree to that paragraph 100%


/agree also
 :Smile:

----------


## byebyet

> /agree to that paragraph 100%


/agree also with the part of it's better to be living for something than having total belief in evidence

----------


## Enfeebleness

> Exactly. You're not a christian, hence why you don't know anything about being one. All you say is being a christian is garbage, its all imaginary, your living a lie. Well, I don't give a shit. At least I have something to live for. I don't believe that everything has to be proven by ****ing science, that everything needs to have evidence behind it because that's the way it goes. I'm seriously tired of this, I don't want to be another christian trying to force some other guy to be christian. The only people who are stupid right now are people trying to make religion dead.



Rofl, you guys keep bringing up "You have something to live for" and if you don't believe in your religion you have nothing to live for, and your life is essentially pointless.



That's about the stupidest thing i've heard in a LLOONNGG time.

Hearing a mentally retarded person make gurgling noises is more logical than that statement.

----------


## byebyet

> Hearing a mentally retarded person make gurgling noises is more logical than that statement.


=D rofl gurrrrrlg guuurrl :tard: :tard: :tard: my favorite face its so funny
Please, explain how so that it's illogical? =/ =\ =|

----------


## kelat

I was gonna write some long winded response, but I'll just answer the last thing:

Why should we be living for anything? Who said that we had to have some greater purpose in life? We're just lucky that we're not some other animal's food. Our only purpose in life is to reproduce and make more of us. That's it. Just like every organism in existence, we are all the same. We just like to think that we're special and we'll be sent to Judgment at the Pearly Gates. 

And I lol'd hardcore @ 


> The only people who are stupid right now are people trying to make religion dead.

----------


## Phase228

> I was gonna write some long winded response, but I'll just answer the last thing:
> 
> Why should we be living for anything? Who said that we had to have some greater purpose in life? We're just lucky that we're not some other animal's food. Our only purpose in life is to reproduce and make more of us. That's it. Just like every organism in existence, we are all the same. We just like to think that we're special and we'll be sent to Judgment at the Pearly Gates. 
> 
> And I lol'd hardcore @



thats your belief you have no proof of this....
and dont you wonder why we are smarter then animals why are we so special?
don't you think something will happen after we die? 
and to tell you this im not saying i believe we will be judged i KNOW we will
believe it or not but iam done with this argument you wont understand what iam saying(typing) and i feel bad for you for this but foolish people make foolish choices and im trying to help and yet you dont see it just use your own science logic which is 80% of the time not true 



/done no more

----------


## kelat

Phase. The point is if it's evidence, it has been accepted by the majority of the community studying it. Thus making it fact. 

Our larger and more complex brains are merely a characteristic trait of our evolution over millions of years. Yes, evolution. Yes, it's a FACT. If you took the time to read about it, you could maybe even learn something from it. 

We are still mammals. Why do we think we are entitled to more than dogs, cats, birds, or the bugs beneath our feet?

And how do you know we are going to be Judged? Other organisms obviously are not, so why us?


Well, what do I care. To each his own.

----------


## Obex

> Rofl, you guys keep bringing up "You have something to live for" and if you don't believe in your religion you have nothing to live for, and your life is essentially pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> That's about the stupidest thing i've heard in a LLOONNGG time.
> 
> Hearing a mentally retarded person make gurgling noises is more logical than that statement.



well then athist were are you going when you die ? do they reserve a spot somewere in the cosoms for athiests 

i think religion is a good thing look at the smartains ok i know there not relgiouse but they save peoples lives everyday just buy a few simple words just listening and not saying antything back is somtimes just enough to bring a person back from the bring of dispare some times there not saving them we had a talk at school were the guy said 

yer iv been asked to talk to people in there last moments while they have there exust port linked to the cabin or have swallowed a bottel of ***** just a few comferting words are all thats needed

allthough you cant go to heavn if you commit suiced :Frown:  (one of the command ments is you cannot take a life that includes your own)

----------


## Obex

Ok it all boiles down to this you can argue about polictis and belife but encentuly

you die you ether


Go to heven or get straned in limbo coz religon dosnt exist

Go to hell or get straned in limbo coz religion dosnt exist 

well i think a 1 in 2 shot at eternal paridice is worth it

Do you?
got milk? srry

----------


## kelat

> Ok it all boiles down to this you can argue about polictis and belife but encentuly
> 
> you die you ether
> 
> 
> Go to heven or get straned in limbo coz religon dosnt exist
> 
> Go to hell or get straned in limbo coz religion dosnt exist 
> 
> ...



If I don't believe in Religion / God, I am not going to Limbo when I die. I will cease to exist, as Limbo is a religious idea. 


Hehe, there is some play where a man tries to kill himself and is caught. As punishment, he is sentenced to death.  :Wink:

----------


## superizm

hi, im superizm. nice to meet you.

----------


## Stephen Colbert

I am a devout Christian... and I often debate atheists of the realism of Chrisitianity.

_The Lord Bless us and keep us; The lord protects us, and keeps us safe. Thou said thy lord, "Blessed be the fruit of my cattle, the spring of my kind, and the glory of oneself."_

For you to say "My Prayers aren't answered, God doesn't exist" if foolish. You see, God faces us with hardship. The Lord our God tests our faith. And to deny his faith is a garuntee to Hell. You must keep faith, you must remain pure, and the Lord will reward you. The Lord will grant you immunity and friendship to the masses. but you must keep faith.

I personally beleive that Christianity is in the Eye of The Beholder. I beleive that one may read The Bible and beleive what he/she wants. but to deny faith is to deny God, and to do that is heretical.

Here is my example:
Can you see God? No.
Can you hear God? No.
Can you, feel, taste, or smell God? No.
Therefore God must not exist.

Can I see your brain? No.
Can I hear you brain?
Can I feel, taste, or smell your brain? No.
Therefore Your Brain must not Exist

You must have faith that he is there protecting you, just as you must have faith that you have a brain in your head. Faith means that you trust what is being said. So if someone says that there is a brain in your head, you trust they are correct. It is the exact same vice versa.

Its your choice. I think you know who to support here.



Once you beleive, you will realize how great it feels, how great your life becomes. But you must sincerely have faith. Have faith, and remember, The Lord loves you.

----------


## kelat

But we know that there is a brain in my skull. Others can see it (X-ray) ; I can see other's. When someone's head gets smashed against the pavement, brains come out. Others can see and smell your brains. So knowing that, I know there is a brain in my skull.

----------


## Stephen Colbert

> But we know that there is a brain in my skull. Others can see it (X-ray) ; I can see other's. When someone's head gets smashed against the pavement, brains come out. Others can see and smell your brains. So knowing that, I know there is a brain in my skull.


 
See: Your having faith in the information provided; because when someone breaks their head open and brains come out, you must have a brain. Because an X-ray shows a brain in my head, I must have a brain. You have faith in the information given to you, but you never truly see your brain. One may argue:" But what if only the guy with the broken skull has a brain and not you?" Or "What if the X-Ray machine was broken?" You have faith that the X-Ray machine wasn't broken, and you trust your doctor when he says "You have a brain". My examples about the 'no brain' and 'broken X-Ray Machine' are stupid, but so are anything questioning faith. So, to say "Faith in God is stupid" is to say in-turn "What if only that guy had a brain and not you?" Now do you see the error in your ways?

----------


## Enfeebleness

> well then athist were are you going when you die ? do they reserve a spot somewere in the cosoms for athiests


I don't know, but i like how you assume like i'm the only one, that makes this post increase on the funny. You're dead, no one cares where you are.






> i think religion is a good thing look at the smartains ok i know there not relgiouse but they save peoples lives everyday just buy a few simple words just listening and not saying antything back is somtimes just enough to bring a person back from the bring of dispare some times there not saving them we had a talk at school were the guy said 
> 
> yer iv been asked to talk to people in there last moments while they have there exust port linked to the cabin or have swallowed a bottel of ***** just a few comferting words are all thats needed
> 
> allthough you cant go to heavn if you commit suiced (one of the command ments is you cannot take a life that includes your own)


I honestly laughed at how much you just SLAUGHTERED english.

And not even slaughtered as in like "lol, l2english", more like the "OMG, I HOPE TO NEVER READ ANOTHER THING YOU TYPE" kind of slaughtered.

Just IMO though.

----------


## superizm

> I am a devout Christian... and I often debate atheists of the realism of Chrisitianity.
> 
> _The Lord Bless us and keep us; The lord protects us, and keeps us safe. Thou said thy lord, "Blessed be the fruit of my cattle, the spring of my kind, and the glory of oneself."_
> 
> For you to say "My Prayers aren't answered, God doesn't exist" if foolish. You see, God faces us with hardship. The Lord our God tests our faith. And to deny his faith is a garuntee to Hell. You must keep faith, you must remain pure, and the Lord will reward you. The Lord will grant you immunity and friendship to the masses. but you must keep faith.
> 
> I personally beleive that Christianity is in the Eye of The Beholder. I beleive that one may read The Bible and beleive what he/she wants. but to deny faith is to deny God, and to do that is heretical.
> 
> Here is my example:
> ...


Dude, you did not give a good example.
Your argument is easily counter-argued by an Athiest.

I understand you because I am a christian, but Athiests will just say:

"Faith in what? Nothings there."

or

"I know my brain exists because I can use an x-ray and look at it"

To the Athiests:

He meant your mind. Not your actual, physical brain. I think? o_o

----------


## aggska6026

It is easy to believe in science as it is rational and makes sense to us. Humans have an innate need to understand their environment and whether it is stripping religion down to nothing more than what this video, or praying to some imaginary god both aspects are quite pathetic. All of you atheists are no better than the Christians for you take some kind of pride in the fact that you think you have the world figured out; that you know something that others are oblivious to. Your "rationality" and "intelligence" is so distorted and poorly defined it is startling. Before you send me off as another Christian defending my fragile ideas, realize that I as well do not believe in God, not because I have some will to destroy the faith of others, but because I cannot find faith. People like you who try and destroy religion are as blind as those who work tirelessly to uphold it, except in your persistence to destroy what makes others lives worth living you show the extent of your despicable nature. Realize that you and the religious are nothing more than people, humans, doing what they are designed to do: make sense of their environment, and instead of personifying the limitations and boundaries of the human mind by attempting to destroy the strongest moral code in humanity, take a look at your own pathetic existence and realize how scared you would be without your "atheism." Those not strong enough for faith resort to rationale. While this includes me I do not spend time festering in my own self doubt by trying to ruin the lives of others. I hope you all burn in hell.

----------


## Obex

> I don't know, but i like how you assume like i'm the only one, that makes this post increase on the funny. You're dead, no one cares where you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly laughed at how much you just SLAUGHTERED english.
> 
> And not even slaughtered as in like "lol, l2english", more like the "OMG, I HOPE TO NEVER READ ANOTHER THING YOU TYPE" kind of slaughtered.
> ...


soooo your answer is God dosnt exist because your reading a (slightly disexic) persons bad writing and no im not just talking to you i was making a comback to you point there for forimg a debat if you wish i will go change it so it reads

to all you athiests in the mmowned community

blah blah blah


happy?

----------


## Obex

anyway this thread is about the video now were trying to answer a unanswerable question a question wich is debated all around the world i could finish by saying somthing like 

feebles last few posts were about christians belifes beeing as ilogical as retards gurgeling and about my spelling but i wounldnt of won the argument

so ill end by reminding you all that im not chrisitain or whatever im just looking at it from a nonbiased point of view and looking a pros and cons ect 

ah whatever we all know we will never no if its true or not (allthought its a interesting thoughtg about how it is just vague enought not to be disproved)

im not going to bother with anything profound ill just finish by saying die quick and find out

----------


## Enfeebleness

I don't know what Obex is saying, lololroflolburrito.

----------


## zexe

what`s rong with the jug of milk ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stephen Colbert

> Dude, you did not give a good example.
> Your argument is easily counter-argued by an Athiest.
> 
> I understand you because I am a christian, but Athiests will just say:
> 
> "Faith in what? Nothings there."
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Actually, it is impossible to be counter-argued. If someone can counter-argue this point, please do tell. I mean your physical brain. How do you know the X-Ray machine wasn't broken? You have faith that what the doctor told you was true. Only fools do not reconise this point. Fools and athiests that is (but then again all athiests are fools so... eh... watev)

And @ Aggska.... hey emo-face, using big words does not make you smart. "Personifying the limitations of the human mind"... do you know what that means? It means you are giving human minds the traits of people... in other words, you are making the human mind human-;ole. I hate to break it to ya, but I dont think that is possible.... considering it is already human XO

----------


## superizm

> Actually, it is impossible to be counter-argued. If someone can counter-argue this point, please do tell. I mean your physical brain. How do you know the X-Ray machine wasn't broken? You have faith that what the doctor told you was trye,


Erm surgery? :|
The brain was discovered a long time ago, just like when Jesus came to Earth. (:
yaaaaaay this thread is ftw

----------


## kelat

> Actually, it is impossible to be counter-argued. If someone can counter-argue this point, please do tell. I mean your physical brain. How do you know the X-Ray machine wasn't broken? You have faith that what the doctor told you was true. Only fools do not reconise this point. Fools and athiests that is (but then again all athiests are fools so... eh... watev)


That is _THE_ most retarded argument ever. The X-Ray machine was broken? So for only being around 100+ years, every X-Ray you will ever see is probably wrong. With that logic, every argument can be countered. THE SKY IS BLUE. NO IT'S NOT YOU'RE NOT SEEING IT RIGHT. So in that sense, I can't see my ass. Any mirror I were to look in to see my ass in is potentially wrong. Thusly, my ass at this point in time does not exist. I can't see God; I can't know he's there. So he doesn't exist. 

No one would counter it because it's utterly stupid. You're a fool for actually thinking it a valid means to counter an argument. Try doing that in the real world; you'll go far. 

And all atheists are fools? Well, let's not make any sweeping generalizations here. A fool because he chooses not to believe in God? So that having this belief in God makes you superior? Doesn't seem very tolerant and understanding, qualities Christians and other religious folk like to preach but never seem to uphold themselves. Some of the most arrogant people I've met are overly religious. Good Christians, and nasty as snakes.

----------


## superizm

omg guys. when i look at the mirror, i start believing in my self. O_O
then i found out it was broken.

----------


## Stephen Colbert

> omg guys. when i look at the mirror, i start believing in my self. O_O
> then i found out it was broken.


I wish people could actually read X.x
I clearly stated your just proving my point. Saying "The X-Ray machine was broken" is questioning faith, and so it is as stupid as saying "There is no proof for God." I hate it to break it to you, the X-Ray machine was around for 100-years, well the bible has been around for MUCH LONGER. Now you go around childishly mocking me and supporting my arguement. Your just showing that Athiests as a whole are a bunch unitellegent kids who can't think of a logical counter-arguemnt. Thats another thing. All of you are quick to criticize that you don't realize the point as a whole. If anything, you folk are arrogant and ignorant, not willing to accept that perhaps your wrong XO! All I am saying is, I provide that example to show how stupid questioning faith is. If you still don't get it, you prove my point YET AGAIN that you folks are ignorant children. Now please, please, enlighten me on how you could possible miscomprehend what I just said. Get your heads out of your asses and realize the truth.

----------


## aggska6026

> And @ Aggska.... hey emo-face, using big words does not make you smart. "Personifying the limitations of the human mind"... do you know what that means? It means you are giving human minds the traits of people... in other words, you are making the human mind human-;ole. I hate to break it to ya, but I dont think that is possible.... considering it is already human XO


The first sign of an intelligent reader is someone who gives first respect to the writer. In a post about the unchangeable structures of the brain and how that distorts things, using the word "personifying" in relation to the human brain, for someone with enough understanding of, what was it, "big words," would conclude that it was referencing the idea that we do not own our thoughts and intentions. But your intentions, obviously, were not of understanding and, well, reading, but rather you are simply here to argue and be an obstacle to the coherent and logical conversation that persists _around_ you. Here's some big words for ya: **** off! 

And not like you would have known, but I am on your side, haha...dumb people.

----------


## Enfeebleness

Phase and I got replaced  :Frown: 

Woo?

----------


## Daft

> Phase and I got replaced 
> 
> Woo?


No told you to stop :biggthumpup:

----------


## Obex

well a question wich has floted around for thousands of years isnt going to be answerd by a wow hacking site :P

----------


## superizm

> well a question wich has floted around for thousands of years isnt going to be answerd by a wow hacking site :P


QFT
more flames please!

----------


## Stephen Colbert

Sorry to anyone I pissed off, what happens in a debate stays in a debate... and I am not one for grudges X)

----------


## Phase228

> Phase and I got replaced 
> 
> Woo?


lol:wave:

----------


## protostar

That's cool that you don't believe in God, that's fine. I don't have a problem with it. But I have never persecuted an athiest, so why do I feel as though you are persecuting Christians? I really feel as though you are mocking my beliefs. You dont have to be a Christian, but you do have act human towards others beliefs to be even liked. 

I'm not angry, I would just appreciate it if in the future that you could act more humble in expressing your beliefs via internet. Who knows? Maybe you'll find your way to God before you know it....

 :EEK!: OMG HE JUST SAID GOD IN A NON-DEROGGATORY SENTANCE, BURN HIM!!! :EEK!: 


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Bane.

*This is simple, this man evidently is the one with no common sense, read THIS and think about it.

Why i shouldnt praise that jug of milk -

-it came from a cow

So now you ask then why not praise the cow?

It came from something else

Now this process will go on with this comes from this and this is made up of that.

But the thing is how can it happen? The big bang, what was holding it? What made it? and what made what made it? Eventually you think this is infinite, or is it? maybe it stops after a while, and something is just there, in other words its made by nothing, but placed here. But by what?

Thats where we see a higher power, and its up to you, to choose what that is. But i do not judge people. Just read this message.

And let it be known not one of us shall know the answer to this everlasting question for sure no matter what, until it is the time, that we cannot tell anyone.

-The Dude
*

----------


## superizm

> *This is simple, this man evidently is the one with no common sense, read THIS and think about it.*
> 
> *Why i shouldnt praise that jug of milk -*
> 
> *-it came from a cow*
> 
> *So now you ask then why not praise the cow?*
> 
> *It came from something else*
> ...


i agree, but athiests will just be like

OMG PARTICLES MADE THE BIG BANG DUMBASS

----------


## Stinja1

lol im not even Christian...

----------


## killguta

I believe in God cuz he really helps me everyday.......
When im in trouble and i begin 2 pray i swear that the trouble goes away.....
And maybe u guys are right that god doesnt exist...... But what if he does exist and u are wrong, then u will burn in hell..... And it wont be very nice i tell u
Believe in GOD  :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Frogzilla

I have to agree with Auron.. Also.. why are you ridiculing Christians for believing in what they want to believe? Do they have to conform to your way of life and lack of faith because you don't believe in theirs? I don't like that. And isn't it like.. "When God does something, it's hard to tell He did anything at all."

----------


## Dark_Angel

God, To me, Is an Essence that lives with every single thing on the earth. Everything has a part of god, So everything has the power with in it. This explains a lot of things
Example: If some one believed in a Rock, That rock has an essence of god with in it so The power of belief is still there. 
Another Example: If your an Atheist and don't believe in god, Well you believe in your self and you contain a Essence of God as well. 
I am not really a Christian... I do not believe in a heaven or hell. There may or may not be a God in the sky watching over you, But I don't believe there is, I believe God is an essence, Like a part of your soul or who you are. God, to me, is also a Road that leads you into the right direction. A Road thats makes sure you go right ( Good Deeds) instead of Left (Bad deeds). Believe what you will. This is what I believe in and don't flame me!

----------


## frobiez

lol, cool vid...i still believe in god tho. obviously he dont answer no prayers or id be a billionaire pimp :P but hes my answer to meaning of life and universe :P

god ftw!

----------


## IamAnoob

I belive this highly, because if..

God healed us.

There would be no..

"Nautral Disaters, no dieases, no sickness, no nothing. Only a world of death and happiness." God kills us for doing unbeliveable things, and does it because he hates science, he is an anti-scientest.

----------


## howlingwolf

/agree with warsheep
hehehe great vid!

----------


## BrightChild

This is Against My Religion.

----------


## Obex

> I belive this highly, because if..
> 
> God healed us.
> 
> There would be no..
> 
> "Nautral Disaters, no dieases, no sickness, no nothing. Only a world of death and happiness." God kills us for doing unbeliveable things, and does it because he hates science, he is an anti-scientest.



Gods a ludite lol

----------


## Billz

lol wut?????

----------


## djneo33

ha ha the truth hurts lol

----------


## Obex

i had a interesting thought God and chain mails are allot alike now dont get me wrong im relgiouse how ever a message passed on through fear of damnation humm fits both realy !

----------

